# Complimenti ai due nuovi moderatori del forum italiano

## shev

Per chi ancora non l'avesse notato, da oggi abbiamo due nuovi moderatori: fedeliallalinea e MyZelf.

Complimenti ad entrambi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Complimentoni!

----------

## Benve

Complimenti. Ormai erano già considerati tali.

----------

## Yoghi

[img:3a6586d974]http://www.multiplayer.it/forumpics/forums/www/smiles/clap.gif[/img:3a6586d974]

complimenti   :Smile: 

PS: ma aggiungere smile no?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OKreZ

Mi associo ai complimenti !!!

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Mi associo ai complimenti !!!

 

Anche io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

o mio dio.... un regno di oscurantismo e soggiogamento dei poveri utenti si intravede all'orizzonte....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

:p dai scherzo... complimenti a entrambi  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

tante n'gurie

----------

## almafer

complimeti ragazzi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

complimenti siceri anche da parte mia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

buona moderation!

----------

## hardskinone

Complimenti e buon lavoro.

----------

## silian87

Era logico che due pilastri come loro dovessero diventare moderatori, mi sembra una scelta perfetta. Quando sono arrivato ho subito capito che erano tra i migliori.

complimenti.   :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> o mio dio.... un regno di oscurantismo e soggiogamento dei poveri utenti si intravede all'orizzonte....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> :p dai scherzo... complimenti a entrambi 

 

Eheheheh   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

COMPLIMENTI 

----------

## shanghai

Bravi  :Smile: 

Biiis  :Smile: 

Scherzo, auguroni  :Smile:  Anche se vi consideravo già due pilastri del forum  :Smile: 

----------

## Samos87

Complimenti  :Exclamation: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cataenry

Complimenti! vivissimi  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Cravi Cravi!!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

/me si aggrega felice al coro di applausi

----------

## Peach

eWiWa!!!

----------

## MyZelF

 :Embarassed: 

Che dire... grazie a tutti...  :Very Happy: 

(e come disse qualcuno: "oooh quanti nuovi pulsantini con cui giocherellare"  :Laughing: )

----------

## koma

/me si chiede se verranno all'hackit in modo che si possa complimentare di persona

Dai Dai che se venie vi offro una birra e qlc shell  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

bella raga  :Very Happy: 

COMPLIMENTONI  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

complimenti x l'investitura & buon lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## sorchino

Complimenti anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

eeeh, che dire: avete già detto tutto voi !

Allora non dico gnente, tie'  :Wink: 


psss..... complimenti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## vificunero

complimenti e buon lavoro

----------

## gutter

Complimenti anche da parte mia!!!

Spero che il livello del forum migliori sempre come ha fatto fino ad adesso   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per chi ancora non l'avesse notato, da oggi abbiamo due nuovi moderatori: fedeliallalinea e MyZelf.
> 
> 

 

Come, nuovi? Intendevi i nipotini di...?

----------

## gaffiere

bene bene  :Twisted Evil:   ... nuove anime a vegliare sulle nostre... emh... forse ho toppato forum?!?!

naaa, i postumi di una partita di qualche giorno fà  a D&D   :Laughing: 

complimenti ragazzi!   :Twisted Evil: 

see ya

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

buon lavoro e in bocca al lupo per il nuovo impegno  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

complimenti   :Very Happy: 

[evil mode on]

adesso siamo il forum con più moderatori di tutti!!!   :Razz: 

non e' il caso che qualcuno dei veci passi a Bodhisattva?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Complimentoni anche da parte mia !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bengio

Avete visto che fine avete fatto? Che vi serva da lezione  :Very Happy: 

Complimenti anche da parte mia.

----------

## micron

Tanti complimentoni anche da parte mia, è una nomina meritatissima!  :Smile: 

----------

## blackfede

Mi aggrego a questa filata di complimeti, anche la mia voce in mezzo al coro!   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusate ma solo oggi ho potuto collegarmi (grazie Jecko_Hee). Grazie mille per i complimenti.

----------

## Cerberos86

Complimenti !!!

Vedremo la Santa Inquisizione come agirà nei prossimi giorni...  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## vargaso

EhEh ... complimenti a tutti e due  :Smile: 

buon lavoro!

cya

----------

## paolo

Mi-ti-ci.

Pero' usateli quei bottoncini! Bannate qualcuno ogni tanto! Cancellate post stupidi con domande idiote STRA-FAQ!  :Smile: 

E Buon Lavoro!

P.

----------

## mtto

Complimenti ragazzi   :Very Happy: 

entrambi mi avete aiutato più di una volta... grazie, ve lo siete meritato!

...ma quando si beve???

----------

## blacksword

Complimentoni anche da parte mia!

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per chi ancora non l'avesse notato, da oggi abbiamo due nuovi moderatori: fedeliallalinea e MyZelf.
> 
> Complimenti ad entrambi 

 

Ops me ne sono accorto solo adesso! Complimentoni, per noi e' un grande acquisto!

--Gianluca

----------

## iridium103

compilmentiiiiiiiii   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   ... ok a chi tocca pagare da bere????   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

> compilmentiiiiiiiii        ... ok a chi tocca pagare da bere????      

 

il buon fedeliallalinea ha pagato ieri sera a Manno al gentoo pub   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

Allora a me toccherà al prossimo Gentoopub nei dintorni o al webb.it...   :Cool: 

----------

## iridium103

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>  *iridium103 wrote:*   compilmentiiiiiiiii        ... ok a chi tocca pagare da bere????       
> 
> il buon fedeliallalinea ha pagato ieri sera a Manno al gentoo pub  

 

arghhhhhh  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   dovevo sequestrare il volvo a mia madre   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> il buon fedeliallalinea ha pagato ieri sera a Manno al gentoo pub  

 

Per fortuna mancava gente  :Very Happy:  . Scherzo mi ha fatto molto piacere pagare da bere.

----------

## randomaze

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> o mio dio.... un regno di oscurantismo e soggiogamento dei poveri utenti si intravede all'orizzonte....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
> 
> 

 

Quoto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> :p dai scherzo... complimenti a entrambi 

 

Massì quoto anche questo (e mi prenoto per le birre!) :p

----------

## botta

sentiti rallegramenti per i due nuovi moderatori

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Allora a me toccherà al prossimo Gentoopub nei dintorni o al webb.it...  

 

ben detto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## McNaull

Anche se un po' in ritardo... complimenti a tutti e due..

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Anche se un po' in ritardo... complimenti a tutti e due..

 

diamine  :Shocked:  , guarda un po chi si rivede   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Anche se un po' in ritardo... complimenti a tutti e due..

 

Grazie ma a te non pago da bere  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## dirac3000

Grandissimi!!! Complimenti, siete degli idoli, senza questo forum (e i suoi moderatori) gentoo non sarebbe quello che è!    :Very Happy: 

----------

